# Warum HTML/XHTML?



## KICK (8. Juni 2007)

Ich habe gegoogelt, auf Wikipedia und ettlichen Informationsseiten gesucht, doch bisher keine vernünftige Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden.


Warum sollte ich meine Webseiten grundsätzlich XHTML konform schreiben? 
Warum ist der Einsatz von Tables so derart unerwünscht bzw. welche Nachteile entstehen dadurch? (Wenn man den Faktor "mehr Quelletxt" nicht berücksichtigt)
Warum wurde in XTHML und HTML 4.01 die Angabe eines Prozentwerts für Tabellenhöhen (Bsp.: height="100%") "verboten"?
Ist es falsch HTML 4.00 zu verwenden bzw. welche Nachteile entstehen dadurch?

Auf den Punkt begracht:

Deklariere ich ein Dokument als HTML 4.0 (nicht 4.01!) kann ich meine Websites so wie in den 90er Jahren mit sämtlichen Attributen (Wie eben height="100%") ausstatten. Die Seiten werden in allen (oder nicht) Browsern ident angezeigt (da doctype deklariert) und ich bin Glücklich. Deklariere ich das Dokument hingegen als XHTML 1.0 verliere ich einige Attribute, muss Tag's anders schreiben (<br />) und so weiter und so fort. Wo liegt also der Vorteil von XHTML?

Ich freue mich auf rege teilnahme


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2007)

KICK hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte ich meine Webseiten grundsätzlich XHTML konform schreiben?


Vor allem für Einsteiger ist die striktere Syntax von XHTML besser geeignet als die von HTML, bei einige Sonderschreibweisen erlaubt. Und so sind auch Ergebnisse von Validatoren verlässlicher.



KICK hat gesagt.:


> Warum ist der Einsatz von Tables so derart unerwünscht bzw. welche Nachteile entstehen dadurch? (Wenn man den Faktor "mehr Quelletxt" nicht berücksichtigt)


Die Antwort darauf ist eigentlich recht simpel: Tabellen sind für tabellarische Daten gedacht und nicht als Layout-Werkzeug. Semantisches Markup ist das Stichwort: schreibe was du meinst, meine was du schreibst. Wenn der Inhalt keine tabellarischen Daten sind, ist eine Tabelle unangebracht.



KICK hat gesagt.:


> Warum wurde in XTHML und HTML 4.01 die Angabe eines Prozentwerts für Tabellenhöhen (Bsp.: height="100%") "verboten"?


HTML war ursprünglich als Auszeichnungssprache (das „ML“: Markup Language) gedacht, mit denen Inhalte also durch die Elemente Bedeutungen bekommen: Dies ist eine Überschrift, dies eine Liste, dies ein Absatz, etc. Doch mit der Zeit haben sich Präsentationselemente eingeschlichen, die mit der Philosophie einer Auszeichnungssprache (Beschreibung der Inhalte) nichts zu tun haben. Als hat man sie wieder rausgenommen. (Unter anderem auch zugunsten von CSS.)



KICK hat gesagt.:


> Ist es falsch HTML 4.00 zu verwenden bzw. welche Nachteile entstehen dadurch?


Nein, es ist nicht falsch und es entstehen auch keine Nachteile. Es gibt sogar eher Vorteile, da obwohl XHTML mittlerweile sieben Jahren alt nur eine Minderheit der Webbrowser XHTML wirklich beherrschen. (Und ich meine richtiges XHTML und kein als HTML ausgelieferter XHTML-Quellcode!)



KICK hat gesagt.:


> Deklariere ich das Dokument hingegen als XHTML 1.0 verliere ich einige Attribute, muss Tag's anders schreiben (<br />) und so weiter und so fort. Wo liegt also der Vorteil von XHTML?


Der Vorteil von XHTML ist vor allem die striktere XML-Syntax, mit der XHTML-Dokumente besser von Computern verarbeitet werden können.

Christoph Schneegans’ Artikel XHTML-Einmaleins wird dir einen tieferen Einblick liefern.
Ich bin allerdings etwas anderer Ansicht und verwende hauptsächlich HTML 4.01.


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (8. Juni 2007)

Sehr Interessant, hatte was anderes vermutet aber nie darüber nach gelesen. Jetzt bin ich Schlauer Danke!!


----------



## KICK (8. Juni 2007)

Danke Gumbo! Toll erklärt, sehr interessant. Jetzt im moment stellt mich das schon zufrieden, ich komme aber sicher noch auf einige Punkte zurück


----------

